
The sound of Erlang: How to use Erlang as an instrument - srijan4
https://www.erlang-solutions.com/blog/the-sound-of-erlang-how-to-use-erlang-as-an-instrument.html
======
whalesalad
Now take this and give each type of actor in your system a unique 'voice' so
that they can all sing together when your program is running. I wonder if that
would ever sound cool or just like noise.

~~~
thelazydogsback
I wrote a debugger plug-in a long time ago that used MIDI - it was actually
quite useful.

------
yayitswei
Reminds me of this Clojure talk-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfsnlbd-4xQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mfsnlbd-4xQ)

Using functional composition to build a Bach canon out of pure sine waves.

